# OPC UA Client - Server Verbindung MATRIKON



## derfragende (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte einmal fragen (da ich im www nichts konkretes dazu gefunden habe), wie ich eine Verbindung mit einem MATRIKON OPC Server aufbaue wenn ich keinen MATRIKON Explorer benutze, sondern einen OPC UA Client von einem "Drittanbieter".
Fragwürdig für mich ist der Port ?
Ich konnte nach langer Recherche nicht finden wo mir dieser mitgeteilt wird.
Es muss mir doch eig. eine vergleichbare Adresse gegeben werden: opc.tcp://hierderopcserverort
Ich schreibe zur Zeit eine Schnittstelle, nur komme ich hier nicht weiter.
Hierfür benutze ich C# und eine Siemens OPC UA API.

Zum Aufbau:
MatrikonOPC auf einer VM (WIN10)
Entwicklungsumgebung: Visual Studio
VM und Meine Maschine sind im selben Netzwerk


Auch wenn die Frage an sich etwas blöd klingen mag würde ich mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.
Vielleicht kann mir auch jmd einen anderen kostenlosen OPC UA Server vorschlagen der mit Siemens-Steuerungen umgehen kann.

PS: Über die Forumsuche habe ich ebenfalls nichts gefunden.

LG DerFragende


----------



## malloc (22 Dezember 2017)

Hallo DerFragende,

idealerweise stellst du den Netzwerk-Adapter deiner VM auf Bridged, andernfalls müsstest du ein PortForwarding einrichten.

Mit dem Matrikon-Server habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, aber eigentlich sollte es in den Einstellungen eine Möglichkeit geben, den Port einzustellen.

Probiere mal pauschal die 4840 und schaue, was zurück kommt.

Falls gar nichts hilft, kannst du per Kommandozeile auf der VM mit

```
tasklist
```
herausfinden, welche PID dem Prozess des OPC Servers zugewiesen ist.
Danach kannst du mit

```
netstat -ao
```
herausfinden, auf welchem Port diese PID lauscht.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Senator42 (23 Dezember 2017)

Softing hat auch einen OPC UA server. die demo läuft 24h und muss dann neu gestartet werden. geht als dienst und appl.

der server an sich ist aber nicht kostenlos. nur die 24h demo


----------



## bitsearcher (7 April 2018)

Huhu, das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung hole.  Hast Du da den Port rausgefunden? Suche da auch noch eine Lösung oder nen OPC UA Server der Rockwell spricht. Habe gerade eine ähnliche Aufgabenstellung.

Lg Bitsearcher


----------



## inray (21 Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Wir sind in Deutschland Distribution für den KepWare OPC Server. Der hat auch eine ganze Treiber Suite für Rockwell. Beim KepWare (https://www.kepware-opcserver.de) kann man den OPC UA Port in der Konfiguration festlegen. Würde ich beim Matrikon auch so vermuten, oder?


----------



## Dr. OPC (19 November 2018)

Der Port steht entweder in der Dokumentaiton oder er ist "konfigurierbar".

Grundsätzlich ist es laut OPC UA Spezifikation so:
1) bei "Geräten" auf denen (bauartbedingt) nur ein einziger OPC UA Server läuft, wird der Port 4840 verwendet
->> dieser Port ist bei IANA von der OPC Foundation für OPC UA registriert.
2) bei "Geräten" auf denen mehrere OPC UA Server laufen (also typischerweise PCs) wird zusätzlich ein LDS (Local Discovery Server) installiert, der wiederum auf Port 4840 läuft.
->> der LDS gibt auf Anfrage (FindServers()?) eine Liste mit allen UA Servern (und deren Ports) zurück

Den LDS gibt es bei der OPC Foundation, er hat eine ähnliche Funktion wie damals der "OPC Enum", der auch eine Liste von installierten OPC Server zurückgegeben hatte. Die Idee dahinter ist, dass für den Client alles immer gleich funktioniert und er einfach auf 4840 mit FindServers() "probieren" sollte, er bekommt entweder eine Liste "aller" oder aber eine Liste mit nur "einem" zurück, und hat dann aber alle informationen (inklusive Port) die er braucht um eine Verbindung aufzubauen.


----------

